# Stump Grinding Liability Insurance



## ptrsen (Mar 23, 2007)

Last year thanks to this site I was able to obtain stump grinder liability ins. for only 375.00 after being cancelled. Now this company says they no longer write this type of insurance. I have a very small part time operation. Would appreciate the names of insurance companies that any other stump grinders are using.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 23, 2007)

I used Erie insurance for stump grinding, they were very reasonable. If you only do stump grinding, most general landscape policies will cover your business.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 24, 2007)

Make sure your policy states stump grinding. I had a policy with a large company here in Maine for years. We where planting trees on a golf coarse and dug up an power line, lucky it wasn't turned on. Now I had liability for tree work and landscaping and had the Back-hoe insured by same company. They won't pay claim because I didn't have excavation written into policy. How do you plant a 20" spruce without a back-hoe? They finally paid after adding a premuin of $600 to policy. Of coarse I dropped them the next year. Just make sure it says stump grinding in policy. Also we call Dig Safe before any job. Our contracts sate that we are not responsible for any underground utilies not marked by Dig Safe. This way we don't have to pay to fix any irrigation lines or small electrical lines going to outbuildings. Good Luck


----------



## ptrsen (Mar 27, 2007)

*Stump Grinding Liability Ins.*

Thanks for the response. My agent states that it wasnt Sheboygan Falls Ins. that non-renewed me. He ended his contract with them. Agent will be checking other companies. I told him about ERIE Ins. He didnt know they wrote grinder ins. He will check with them. Thanks again.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 27, 2007)

If he switches carriers again on you next year, find a new agent. He's churning his book of business with new companies to keep first year commissions which are usually substantially higher than renewal commissions.

Or that company might have sucked and he wanted to do better by his clients.


----------

